# why allan houston isn't playing the preseason games with the knicks???



## knicks the best (Oct 11, 2008)

well he's on the 2008-2009 roster he's in the training camp

why allan isn't playing?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knicks the best said:


> well he's on the 2008-2009 roster he's in the training camp
> 
> why allan isn't playing?


D'Antoni is known to keep a very tight rotation. While Houston does have a chance of making the roster, he won't be a big minute player and should not be seeing a significant amount of time.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Injury...*

He has a pulled quad.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Damn.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

The better question would be why can't these knicks fans let go of houston... How many times has he tried to come back and failed? I don't see houston playing beyond the preseason. He's so washed up, he should be the new logo for Mr. Clean.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*It looks to me as if Allan Houston has been a strong significant "Player-Coach" on this Knick roster in training-camp.* 

Allan Houston has been forfilling coach Dantoni in on all the loop-holes inwhich Dantoni was clueless about this team when he got this Knick job in June. when President Walsh let coach Dantoni blow our chance on getting a solid young player with our 6th pick for Dantoni's close country friend son Gallinari. 
Inwhich all the loud BOOING at the selection of the 6th pick has not been proving wrong yet.

Donnie Walsh made a wise decision last week when he announced there will be an office job waiting for Allan Houston if he dont make the team roster. 
It must be something Allan Houston done and said to get that position. That is why I wrote the above. 

*CONT.*


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Its called repect and gratitude*

They are showing him some love. So what if he gets cut? He wanted a chance and they are giving it to him. If he earnes a spot...fine. If he doesn't, they have already prepared a front office job for him. 

Kiyaman, you may s well give it up. D'Antoni has already proven he is everything you said he wasn't. In addition, the team is playing very hard and the defense has been decent. In fact, it has been VERY good at times. He is a no BS coach and the players love playing for him so far. He will prove you were so wrong about Zach's proposed trades, as well. Already Randolph has gotten some notice...especially for the passing. Five assists in game one.....It's going to be fun watching you do the " I was so so wrong" dance.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I have been giving coach Dantoni props on his coaching the two preseason games. When a B-Ball old timer friend put me on to "Allan Houston" being a part of the Knicks training-camp. Not in, but apart of. 
I forgot that Allan Houston has been sitting on the side watching this Knick Organization for the last 5 years. 
I'm not indicating that Dantoni cant coach, but he has been informed wisely how to coach this Knick Roster from someone other than Herb Williams. Check the two Preseason games: 

The Marbury & Nate 2nd-unit backcourt tandem are playing great as two "combo-guards" pushing the ball and switching positions according to the tempo on the court. They have everyone wondering which one is the PG. 

When we seen the lineup of Marbury & Duhorn in the first game, Duhorn did not switch positions with Marbury by maning the PG position by dribbling the ball up court while teammates were running up court which caused Duhorn dribbling to much to lead to turnovers (a replica of Crawful). That was in the first game where the Raptors did not bother to play their starters in the 4th quarter. 

In the second game Duhorn could not mesh well with Crawful & Q.Rich in the starting lineup the trio lost control of the first quarter and Philly took a 16 point lead in the first quarter on the Knicks starters "38-22". 

In the 2nd quarter when Duhorn replaced Nate in the lineup to play alongside of Marbury, Chandler, Malik, and Lee, that's when you seen Duhorn had learned that it was his an Marbury job to push the ball upcourt as fast as possible before oponents could setup on defense. Marbury & Duhorn broke records in pushing the ball up court in record time to out run Philly guards & bigmen to have a big "38-13" 2nd quarter advantage over Philly. 
Q.Rich was only given 6 minutes of playingtime so Chandler, Nate, and Collins could take his playingtime to keep pushing the ball at top speed.

*Note:* In the two preseason games you have not seen the tandem of Marbury & Crawful in the same lineup. Nor did you see Q.Rich or Zach for any length of time on the court with Marbury during those two games. 
*To be a new coach and have early knowledge of the "Oil and Water" players on your new team, plus how to play them for some success, I can not give all that credit to just Dantoni & Herb when you got Allan Houston in the back ground.*


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Good Lord, Kiyaman..*

Why do you make some of these statements? I would think that H2O has his hands full just trying to play, without "coaching" D'Antoni. There is NO indication that Herb is giving info, either. This is just your own attempt to lessen what D'Antoni is apparently accomplishing. Mike D'Antoni is a very strong-willed guy whose style is very simple: my way or the highway. HE will decide WHO plays ..WITH WHOM they play...WHEN they play...and HOW MUCH they play. Frankly, that is the way it should be. 

Maybe you've been giving D'Antoni props for the 1st two games...although I haven't seen it...but you were critical beyond rationality about everything KNICK for the past two months. I will go on record here as saying you are bound to be right about one or two things just because of the sheer number of complaints you made. It's the mass mailing effect. Send out a million letters and at least a few will find their mark...


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Since Houston is clearly running this team maybe he could actually give himself some playing time when he gets healthy, LOL. Maybe D'Antoni had Allan on speed dial the past 3 seasons with the Suns and the reason why they were one of the best teams in the league...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Are we talking about coach Dantoni 14-36 season with Denver or coach Dantoni 29-53 first season with Phoenix. 

Dont get it twisted on what a Super Star pass-first PG could do for a team. 
Stocton, Kidd, Billups, Nash, Fisher, and the two upcomming Super-Star PG Chris Paul & Deron Williams. They all have one thing incommon their performance is to improve their teammates performance. 
*Lastseason very few people gave BIG-PROPS to PG-Fisher role in the improvement of all the Lakers players.* 

Last season if Isiah would have traded Marbury a week after the plane incident for Kidd, Billups, or Nash anyone of these PG would have practically coached their playingtime on the court to lead this team to the playoffs. They would've seperated that idiotic Zach & Curry tandem quick.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Logic and common sense would respect Allan Houston ideas*



TwinkieFoot said:


> Since Houston is clearly running this team maybe he could actually give himself some playing time when he gets healthy, LOL. Maybe D'Antoni had Allan on speed dial the past 3 seasons with the Suns and the reason why they were one of the best teams in the league...


Your sarcasm dont explain the long close relationship between Herb Williams & Allan Houston whom were teammates when the Knicks made it to the Finals. Or Donnie Walsh offer of an office job to Allan Houston before the Preseason games started. 

*Maybe someone need to count the guaranteed contracts of Guards on the Knick Preseason roster.*
1) Marbury
2) Crawful
3) Nate
4) Collins 
5) Duhorn 
6) Roberson


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I would bet that you can't find a team...*

with less than five. Most teams have at least 6. We happen to be heavy with forwards. I'm not sure what point you are trying to make regarding Herb and Houston. They are both respected and are solid BBall guys. It isn't strange they were asked to be part of the Knick front office or coaching staff. You also tend to take one change that fits your argument and ignore any other changes. Sure, D'Antoni did little in Denver...what did he have to work with? You also think Nash was the only difference in Phoenix? Come on, K......be a bit more thorough.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Logic and common sense would respect Allan Houston ideas*



Kiyaman said:


> Your sarcasm dont explain the long close relationship between Herb Williams & Allan Houston whom were teammates when the Knicks made it to the Finals. Or Donnie Walsh offer of an office job to Allan Houston before the Preseason games started.
> 
> *Maybe someone need to count the guaranteed contracts of Guards on the Knick Preseason roster.*
> 1) Marbury
> ...


So Herb Williams and Allan Houston being close proves what exactly? Maybe the Knicks offer to Houston for a front office job came from Dolan who fancies Houston as a person. Such a move accomplishes several things: (1) P.R.; (2)Keeps Houston on the payroll; (3)gives Houston an opportunity to learn from the best in the business and possibly be qualified enough to land a legit front office job.

P.S., Roberson likely will be cut. We only really have 5 guards and you'd be hard pressed to find a team with fewer than 5 guards on the team. Oh, and maybe someone should start counting the non-guaranteed contracts on the roster that makes those players easier to cut...starting with Allan Houston.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> Are we talking about coach Dantoni 14-36 season with Denver or coach Dantoni 29-53 first season with Phoenix.
> 
> Dont get it twisted on what a Super Star pass-first PG could do for a team.
> Stocton, Kidd, Billups, Nash, Fisher, and the two upcomming Super-Star PG Chris Paul & Deron Williams. They all have one thing incommon their performance is to improve their teammates performance.
> ...


I stopped reading after you attached the label "super star pass-first PG" to Derek Fisher who is none of the above. I'm hoping that was the only ridiculous thing you said.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I stopped reading after you attached the label "super star pass-first PG" to Derek Fisher who is none of the above. I'm hoping that was the only ridiculous thing you said.


Like I said, "very few people", and your NOT one of the few. 
What did Derek Fisher do for Golden State (Baron Davis)? Utah (Deron Williams)? and then the Lakers (Jordan Farmar)? think about it. 

*As far as Nash, anyone who knows Don Nelson way of coaching knows that Steve Nash is a "product" of Don Nelson coaching style.* 
And that is what Steve Nash brought to the Phoenix Suns with him. 
Instead of Nash having a lineup of Finley, Jamison, Walker, and Dirk under coach Avery Johnson whom only coached Nash one season. 
Nash signed on to Phoenix to have a lineup of running athletic players Joe Johnson, Marion, and Amare Stoudamire.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> Like I said, "very few people", and your NOT one of the few.
> What did Derek Fisher do for Golden State (Baron Davis)? Utah (Deron Williams)? and then the Lakers (Jordan Farmar)? think about it.
> 
> *As far as Nash, anyone who knows Don Nelson way of coaching knows that Steve Nash is a "product" of Don Nelson coaching style.*
> ...



LOL, Baron Davis as already Baron Davis before he even knew Derek Fisher's name. Hell, Fisher wasn't even on the Warrior playoff team. With the Jazz he came off the bench and made a big contribution in the playoffs....not much else. I could give you Jordan Farmer with the Lakers only because people have felt he should be starting ahead of Fisher since early last season.

As for Nash, you clearly misunderstood. He was on a team with jump shooters, and clearly had the opportunity to play like he did with the Suns....but he didn't. D'Antoni's system made him the player that he is today with a group of guys not nearly as talented offensively as the guys he left behind in Dallas.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> Like I said, "very few people", and your NOT one of the few.
> What did Derek Fisher do for Golden State (Baron Davis)? Utah (Deron Williams)? and then the Lakers (Jordan Farmar)? think about it.


There's a reason why very few people think of Derek Fisher as a superstar....because he's not. Superstar refers to someone to change the dynamics of the game on an elite level on several different levels. There's not a single standout thing Derek Fisher does on the floor; he's a role player at best that has been fortunate to play on championship caliber teams ala Charlie Ward. Deron Williams is a superstar because he's an elite level scorer, passer and defender at the PG spot. Chris Paul may be one of the best passer's in the history of the game, is one of the games best at playing the lane and is also a very good scorer. Derek Fisher is not half the player they are.


----------

